# Bee sting to the neck



## GLENMAR (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok. I have 2 hives. One lived through the winter! This was the first time I had a hive make it.
Saturday I went to pick up a new package of bees for the dead hive. My bee mentor told me how to rotate the boxes and frames of honey for the old hive. I was going to have to spend some time down there working with the bees. They still make me nervous. I was tense the whole time. My back was aching from lifting the boxes and pulling the frames. Finally, I got done with everything. Not a single sting!! Even though at one point the buzzing in my ears was so loud. I came up to the house for dinner, then some celebratory champange and cheesecake. After all I earned it, right. I went back down to the hives near dusk to see if the rest of the bees made it into the hive and retrieve the other boxes, but a few girls were still crawling around on them. Well one got me on the neck. That's what I get for being to cocky.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 7, 2014)

I have been a beekeeper for 5 years and they still make me nervous. I have 4 hives right now, one here and the others at friend's houses. I only had one make it through winter this year. It is tough being a bee. I often get stung when working them. They seem to find a hole some where and get where I don't want them. Figure it comes with the job.

This year I will be more diligent in treating for mites and Nosema and maybe I can get them to live. I will also feed the heck out of them in the winter.

Good for you being a beekeeper. We need more of them.


----------

